# Mugsy Cat Lost His Cancer Battle



## seniorcats (Dec 9, 2007)

Mugsy Cat lost his fight with hemangiosarcoma yesterday. He had done very well since first getting the cutaneous form 2 years ago. In October, it was obvious the cancer was back and spreading internally. He really rallied Thursday and Friday but by Saturday, it was obviously his time to go home. Our favoritevet tech was at the ER clinic to help show him the way to the Rainbow Bridge.

We stole Mugsy away from negligent neighbors 15 years ago and he has been my husband's faithful companion for all those years. Mugsy will join many senior friends at the Bridge including Sigfried, Casey, Ashes, Screech, Mr. Emily, Cookie, Noneckand Abbie. He is survived by 16 feline friends including his best girl, Neko, and Goblin, the kitten he helped find and rescue froma roadside ditch.

Until we meet again, run free.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so so sorry.:bigtears:



Thinking of you at this terrible time.:in tears:


----------



## Haley (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Ann, Im so sorry to hear this. I know how much he meant to you and how much you and your hubby did for him.

We're thinking of you during this difficult time. Im so sorry.

Rest in peace sweet Mugsy.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Mugsy.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 9, 2007)

Im so sorry, May he rest in peace.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your cat. There will be a couple of my heart kitties up there to show him around. They are probably all looking down on us and purring right now.:in tears::hug:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 9, 2007)

Awwww I'm so very sorry about Mugsy =[ Maybe he'll see my Katie girl up there <3

-April


----------



## binkies (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Your baby was loved for a very long time and it was truely selfless of you to help him over the bridge. It shows how much he was loved.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 9, 2007)

Aww that's sad...i'm sorry 

Cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...I'm here if you need a friend...

Run free and healthy and carefree sweet Mugsy Cat...I send my love to you...say hello to my heart kitty KeyKat, ok?

Hugs and love to you, SeniorCats...it's so hard to lose a friend...


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 9, 2007)

mugsy ):


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 9, 2007)

:sad:so sorry


----------



## bunnylady (Dec 9, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about mugsy may he fly up high to rainbow bridge and be free. god bless 

bunnylady


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you for the many kind thoughtsand thanks bunnylady for the beautiful picture.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry  

When he got to the bridge, I know my Prissy girl must have been there with the others to welcome him! I hope they're all chasing butterflies in a field of clover now! 

:hug:


----------



## bunnylady (Dec 10, 2007)

:hug2:your quite welcome

bunnylady


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost Mugsy. 

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost your Mugsy Ann. It's hard to lose a friend. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bunnicula (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't been on the forum for ages...

and am so sorry to come back to this sad news.

My heartfelt sympathy to you on your loss of Mugsy. I like to believe beloved Rebound, Sunkist, and Tigger joined your Rainbow Bridge kitties to greet sweet Mugsywith warm nuzzles and friendly mews.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Here is a picture of Mugsy with his black walnut 'scratching post'.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Ann. It's so hard to lose a dear friend. I wish cancer would just go away and leave us all alone.

RIP Mugsy, you fought for so long...:rose:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 29, 2007)

> He is survived by 16 feline friends including his best girl, Neko, and Goblin, the kitten he helped find and rescue from a roadside ditch.



It sounds like Mugsy was one extremely special little soul. I'm so sorry that he had to go - I know it hurts terribly - yet he had a wonderful, extremely loving life with you and your husband, Seniorcats. He's certainly in good company where he is now...and I'm sure my Tiger and Snooch - both of whom I lost to cancer as well, many years ago - are having fun tumbling about in the grass and playing with him. 

What a sweet, handsome boy....:hug2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 30, 2007)

I am sorry...:bigtears:


Zin


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 30, 2007)

Sympathies to you on your loss. Mugsy will join our Muffy and Scamper, Boots, Cinder and Kelpie, and Princess (house cats who brought us joy over the years.) RIP.

Your ache is known,


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

im very sorry. He's in a happy place now, watching over you 

Prisca


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It must be very painful for you right now. However, he had such a wonderful life with you, and got to live long and happily. Run free at the bridge, free forever from the pain of cancer, Mugsy. Your humans and friends will always think of you down here.
:rainbow:


----------

